# I may start a salt tank...



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

in the near future. Will I be able to ask any of you salt gurus alot of questions, like how to start a project like this?

I hope one of you can maybe write up a beginners list. A list that starts from the time you buy a tank until you have a ocean in your rhouse  , and I will sticky it here.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nice... I'll see what we can come up with... I also recommend a book by bob fenner, "the conciencous marine aquarist" read up on that and it should give you a great idea of what to expect


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, good. We can certainly use a few stickys on this subject, since we constantly get the same questions over and over and over again.


----------

